# High nitrites



## peterman (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi I have a 55 gallon tank with 2 tinfoil barbs, 2 pangasius catfish, 3 silver dollars, 2 angelfish, and 1 CAE. I had high nitrates for a while but I got it down to about 30-40 ppm with water changes. But my nitrites are over 10.0 ppm. How do I get them down.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

peterman said:


> Hi I have a 55 gallon tank with 2 tinfoil barbs, 2 pangasius catfish, 3 silver dollars, 2 angelfish, and 1 CAE. I had high nitrates for a while but I got it down to about 30-40 ppm with water changes. But my nitrites are over 10.0 ppm. How do I get them down.


Umm, I don't think fish will live w/ 10 ppm nitrites, but do 50% water changes daily. It will lower nitrates and nitrites. Which test kit are you using?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with sj45...10.0 ppm is a huge number and I wouldn't think any fish could survive that. With numbers lilke that I would have redone the test, just to be sure, then I would have done an immediate 50% water change. Is this an API test kit you are using??


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What test kit is this? Ditch the test strips and switch to API liquid.


----------



## peterman (Jan 27, 2009)

Im using 6 in 1 jungle dip test strips.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Mmmmm..that would explain the readings. Test strips are highly inaccurate. Any chance you can get a liquid test kit??


----------



## peterman (Jan 27, 2009)

Most likely not, but the man a petco said these would be just as accurate as the liquid testers.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

LFS are purveyors of misinformation, sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## peterman (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I did a water change and the nitrites are at about 3.0-5.0


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

That could be 0, that could be 7ppm. We have no idea. Test strips do not give off anything reliable.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Bottom line here, you know that the initial reading of 10ppm Nitrites was incorrect. If your Nitrites were that high you would know from looking at the fish. Nitrites inhibit respiration. It is very easy to identify Nitrite problems simply by looking at your fish.

The kit is incorrect, regardless of what the guy at the LFS told you.


----------



## peterman (Jan 27, 2009)

So I should I get a liquid test kit, which kind and how much do they cost


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

API Master Freshwater kit is a favorite. 

If your spending more than $25 on it, you are being ripped off. Many stores try to sell them for $40+.


----------



## peterman (Jan 27, 2009)

So this is completly accurate right??


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

peterman said:


> So this is completly accurate right??


 Yes. Check expiration date first.


----------



## Spoon (Feb 22, 2009)

Cody said:


> API Master Freshwater kit is a favorite.
> 
> If your spending more than $25 on it, you are being ripped off. Many stores try to sell them for $40+.


 
I got one on Amazon.com, $23 with shipping


----------



## RandallW20 (Jan 30, 2009)

Look at this.....
Aquarium Water Testing: Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Freshwater Master Test Kit


If you've never ordered from these people before you might still be able to get $5 off your first order. Therefor, call and place your order instead of doing it online, and ask if you can still get $5 off for a new customer.
1-800-381-7179


----------

